
Telnet Star Wars - strimaitis
Run telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl in the prompt and sit back to watch the show.<p>While this has been around for a while, it still pops a smile on my face every single time!
======
ryanmercer
Heh 'a while' yeah it's been around for decades.

------
muterad_murilax
TIMELINE. ;)

